# fillo dough request



## bimfi (Jan 21, 2010)

I am new to the Mediterranean pastry genre and was asked to make some baklava.

I found the standard 16 oz. boxes of rolled up fillo (phyllo) sheets with no problems. But, I recently watched a you-tube presentation for "Saving time with ready-to-go- fillo dough". It showed what looked like a 5 # box of fillo dough, packaged in 5 sheet increments. The video was not very clear, but it looked as if the box brand was Athens. I checked the Athensfood.com site, but did not find this particular product.

Has anyone seen this you-tube video, or know where I might find this product? I'm not sure if this product's sheets are very thin or not.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## mr.pastry (Dec 21, 2009)

If you go to the bottom of the home page for Athens Foods, and click on Foodservice, you can find what you are looking for.

Athens Pastries and Frozen Foods: Foodservice Products

I've not tried these ones before - may look in to getting a case in to check it out.


----------



## bimfi (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you very much for the directions to their product. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## mr.pastry (Dec 21, 2009)

No worries - glad to be of help.

I am going to get our distributor to get a case in and play around with it a bit.

Cheers!


----------

